# EOS 3.2 MT Swap



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Decided to go ahead with this swap since I don't really need this car running and I am bored.

I got a hold of everything I need to swap my EOS to MT from a wrecked 2.5 Jetta. I got everything for free so I can't complain.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

When I got the DSG off I put it next to the 02J I got and as expected, the 02J from the 2.5 is a different bolt pattern. Currently trying to source one for a VR6 from friends.

So as of now everything is on hold waiting to see if I can get my hands on a tranny that will work.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Sourced some parts. Moving forward

Got the old shifter out and got the 02j one in.
Sourced a MK4 02J off a 2.8, MK4 2.8 flywheel and clutch.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Got the pedals from the donor car in. Now just waiting for the flywheel and clutch. I have replacement pads coming.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

the MK4 2.8 transmission prep

MK5 02J counterweight and throw out bearing and arm transferred to the MK4 02J 










MK4 2.8 flywheel and clutch installed










02J installed, using MK5 mount


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

had to modify the MK5 shiftier bracket to use the mount locations on the 2.8 trans.









Interior put back together with new pedal caps


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

So first off mad props on Frankenstein ing this thing together. How will you ever get the motor to run / drive non limp mode without the dsg in there? If you do. What will you do when it scrambles timing to make the dsg shift possible but you might not be ready to make the shift? Will you just have random timing scrambles like a rev limiter?


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

jszucs said:


> So first off mad props on Frankenstein ing this thing together. How will you ever get the motor to run / drive non limp mode without the dsg in there? If you do. What will you do when it scrambles timing to make the dsg shift possible but you might not be ready to make the shift? Will you just have random timing scrambles like a rev limiter?


Someone with an MK5 R32 did a manual conversion using the MK4 drive train on these forums. I read he had no issues aside with a few traction control lights and also no issues with the ECM going into limp mode.

As a test on this car, before i started this i unplugged the TCM and turned on the car, revved it a few times, let it idle for a while and no limp mode came on. The ECU as far as I know does not care other than locking out the starter. This confirms the results from R32 swap I mentioned.

As far as the electronics, you will need to run a wire from the reverse switch on the 02J and tie it to the lights. You will also have to connect the starter signal output coming from the steering wheel control module directly to the trigger on the starter relay to bypass the starter lockout from the DSG not being plugged in


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Reverse wire setup:
I used the power supply for the DSG to power the reverse lights since it is already fused. The red/yellow wire is tapped and ran to the reverse switch. the other side of the switch is ran into the car between the drivers seat and the door. The wires you want to feed into are the grey/white and blue/black. Make sure you cut the wire to prevent back feeding.


























Starter Lockout Bypass:
The steering wheel control module has a red/black wire going to the Central Electronics Module. There is another red/black wire going from the CEM to the starter relay (53) just above it. Just cut both wires and connect them together to have the Steering Wheel Control Module control the starter relay directly.










02J Axle Cup Swap
Turns out the MK4 02J has larger axle cups. You must swap the ones from the MK5 02J into the MK4 one. It is a direct swap.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Finished the car tonight. Car runs and drives great! Considering the clutch kit was 60 bucks and tranny was 200. 4th gear kicks out sometimes so I may to readjust the linkage.
I have a CEL and traction control light on which was expected. Airbag light is on too. Going to dig into these things deeper tomorrow.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Airbag light is off, forgot to reconnect it.

TCS light and CEL are for “No Communication with TCM.” Which is expected and probably will never come off.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice work! It's been a few months now, everything still working as expected? Have you been able to resolve the CEL and TCS lights?


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Car still runs great. Finished replacing pieces of the roof and have a new headliner and tension cables. Waiting for the CH steering control module to get the controls to work with the RNS315


----------

